# RV Cover



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi RV Owners,

Anyone out there bought and use a cover?

Roof, 3/4 or full?

Just toying with the idea having spent another load of time cleaning the sticky buds off the RV.

Wondered if it was too much of a bind or if you find it easy to use.

Regards

Chris


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

G2EWS said:


> Anyone out there bought and use a cover?


Not yet, but have considered it for a while. I also await the responses with interest.

Dougie.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Had a similar problem - the van is stored under a tree (sticky sap) and next to agricultural field (sprays).

Buying a cover has brought relief from nagging thought of 'must go and clean the van - been raining for two days etc'

Bought it from here:

Leisure Mart

Even though the van is 3.1 metres high 2 of us can put it on and take it off without a ladder by sliding it over. Working well so far.

 
Keith


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Keith,

Great price, unfortunately they don't go up to 30ft!

Do you find the MH getting smelly or damp, or does that product really do what it says, ie breathe?

Regards

Chris


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Theres a similar thread on the forum which ended up, I think, concluding that maybe covers werent a good idea, with condensation and scratching of paint being somewhere in the forefront....also....


where would you hang out a 30' by enormous baggy thing to dry?

If you hang it out the wrong way n the breeze, it would be a big enough sail to move the isle of wight, :wink:


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

bandaid said:


> Theres a similar thread on the forum which ended up, I think, concluding that maybe covers werent a good idea, with condensation and scratching of paint being somewhere in the forefront....also....
> where would you hang out a 30' by enormous baggy thing to dry?
> If you hang it out the wrong way n the breeze, it would be a big enough sail to move the isle of wight, :wink:


So far we've been able to let it dry on the MH - dries very quickly.

We didn't worry about 'damp smells' and didn't have any but conscious of warnings we simply leave a couple of small high windows slightly ajar (it's in a secure compound) - no problems thus far.

As to scratching - I spent five days washing and sealing the paintwork on the van when I got it with special German cleaner, polishes and sealant using lambswool mitts, special application pads and non-scratching cloths to rub off with so there wouldn't be any scratches or swirl marks so am very conscious of this - none so far.

 
Keith


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

actually thats comforting, as I really think I could do with a cover, the gulls round here are particularily accurate on the bombing run. 

If you have done all that to polish the motorhome, you must be expert by now.....so you could do mine if you wish......





didnt think so.


----------

